# Lexus unveils RC-F, M3/4 fighter



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

5.0 V8
480 HP
7300 RPM










































The cylinder heads and all moving parts are completely new. Friction reductions allow the engine to rev 500 rpm faster than the IS F's, to 7300 rpm. A switch to electric phasing on all four cams brings greater variability and precision, and lets the engine borrow the Prius' more efficient Atkinson cycle operation during low-demand cruising conditions.

So, while BMW downsized its M3/M4 engine from a 4.0-liter V-8 to a 3.0-liter I-6 and added twin turbochargers to compensate, Lexus virtually downsizes its 5.0-liter V-8 to roughly a 4.2-liter just by leaving the intake valves open for part of the compression stroke during Atkinson operation.

The ideal Atkinson cycle captures and compresses an amount of air that, when combusted and expanded throughout the entire power cycle, results in a cylinder pressure that's near atmospheric at the bottom of the piston's stroke, meaning the engine has wrung every bit of energy out of the fuel. Drop the hammer, and those valves shut in time to give you the full 12.3:1 compression (up from 11.8:1) and 5.0 liters of furious power -- 480 horses' worth (up substantially from the IS F's 416).

A newly modified version of the current D4S direct-injection with secondary port injection helps make all this work. Torque ratings and further specifications are pending. Power and twist route aft through a similar eight-speed automatic, upgraded with different control logic for D-mode operation, and a track-optimized Sport-plus shift schedule. Naturally, a manual mode relinquishes full control to the driver's shift-paddling or stick-rowing pleasure.

At the rear axle is a torque-vectoring differential that can be programmed via the TVD switch on the console for standard, slalom, or track vectoring. That middle position optimizes for very quick side-to-side transitions found in magazine slalom tests and autocross courses. The rotary knob marked Eco, Normal, Sport controls throttle response, shift-schedule in Drive, and the electric power steering feel. The suspension is not adjustable.

Speaking of suspenders, 70 percent of the hardware is altered from that of the IS F sedan, with new geometry and more use of aluminum. It rides 0.2 inch lower than the RC 350 coupe.

Relative to the IS F's Brembo brake system, the RC F's is upgraded in front by increasing size from 14.2 to 15.0 inches in diameter and adding 0.15 inch in thickness, and in back by doubling the caliper piston count from two to four. Cross-drilling is ditched in favor of grooves all around; no carbon-ceramic option will be offered.

Three designs of forged 19-inch wheels are available -- one of which is hand-polished -- and they're wrapped in Michelin Pilot Super Sports sized 255/35 in front, 275/35 in back. Y

asuo Kajino designed the striking RC coupe and oversaw its F transformation, which alters everything forward of the A-pillar from the functionally vented hood and front fenders to the more aggressive front fascia incorporating oil cooler inlets for the engine (left) and transmission (right), and a more aggressive spindle grille, the mesh of which is composed of little Fs from the bumper level down.

Moving rearward we find a BMW homage carbon-fiber roof panel (saving 13 pounds), bolder rocker panels, a decklid incorporating a wing that rises at 50 mph to reduce lift and create downforce at high speeds, and a rear fascia incorporating two pair of stacked exhaust outlets.

Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/1401_2015_lexus_rc_f_first_look/#ixzz2ppl6A1Hl[/QUOTE]

better than anything Infiniti or Acura can come up with


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

i like everything but the front, WTF? why so ugly? are they overcompensating for a short "stick" with a huge grill?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like they took the FRS/BRZ and went nuts. Agree about the front end - just too much grill; its absolutely garish.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

the front grill would look way better if they put a solid strip in the middle along the bumper line, and/or got rid of the horrible 'predator' black mesh.

the non F sport version of the IS looks pretty decent, but the F sport models with that stupid black mesh grill look terrible.

Otherwise the car could look pretty decent, for what it is...


----------



## Alex_Lounsbury (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually like the big open mouth look grill. Similar nose to the last Mitsubishi Evo? The interior looks a little crowded to me. Great looking car.

Do we know the MSRP yet?


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex_Lounsbury said:


> I actually like the big open mouth look grill. Similar nose to the last Mitsubishi Evo? The interior looks a little crowded to me. Great looking car.
> 
> Do we know the MSRP yet?


not really. maybe if you poke your eye and squint.


----------

